# Masquer constamment le clavier virtuel



## mistake (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme vous devez le savoir il est possible d'ajouter un clavier bluetooth à son Ipad afin de simplifier les longues saisies (exemple : traitement de texte). Cependant, je trouve que le clavier physique est réellement utile que si on peut masquer constamment le clavier virtuel car ce dernier devient alors inutile et permettrait de gagner plus de place sur l'écran et de gagner en lisibilité. Pensez vous que la manipulation soit possible ? Si oui comment ?

Merci pour votre retour les amis


----------



## adixya (9 Août 2014)

Écoute j'avais acheté le ultrathin logitech pour ma mère et il me semble bien que le clavier disparaissait. Il pouvait néanmoins être invoqué temporairement à l'écran pour accéder à certaines touches non prises en charge.

Mais il faudrait que je confirme cela, car c'est de mémoire et ça date de la fête des mères...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

Après un test sur l'iPad de mon copain, je confirme bien que le clavier virtuel disparaît avec l'ultrathin de logitech. Pour invoquer le clavier virtuel il suffit de faire fn+5 pour le faire apparaître et de même pour qu'il disparaisse.


----------



## mistake (9 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Écoute j'avais acheté le ultrathin logitech pour ma mère et il me semble bien que le clavier disparaissait. Il pouvait néanmoins être invoqué temporairement à l'écran pour accéder à certaines touches non prises en charge.
> 
> Mais il faudrait que je confirme cela, car c'est de mémoire et ça date de la fête des mères...
> 
> ...




Merci pour ton retour ;-)


----------



## adixya (10 Août 2014)

Ha ah pas de soucis !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Août 2014)

Avec le clavier sans fil Apple, pas de souci non plus. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------

